# My NEW cemetery fence (An ongoing How-to)



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

So after severe dissatisfaction with my pallet wood fence last year (That thing was a horrible idea), I began planning to build a fence I could be proud of. I really didn't want the same type of fence that everyone else has, so I vetoed a PVC wrought iron fence early in my plans.

That led me to searching the web for cemetery fences I could find as being "the next big thing". As there is a lot of wind coming off of the river near here, I needed something that wasn't a huge wooden wind sail. I didn't want it too tall, because a lot of the neighborhood kids bug their moms to bring them down to see our display repetitively throughout October, I wanted real "eye candy".

In Late December or Early January, I found a pic online of a short, wide stone fence that was perfect for what I wanted. I immediately began plotting, ...I mean, planning on how I would build it without millions of tons of stone and months of work recruiting a stone mason to help me. I came up with a stage wall flat-type design. It also helped me make the decision that this could be made to match my columns and arch, as well as my re-possessed entryway.

For today, all I have to show for it is a short video describing the frame work I will be building for each section. I'd appreciate people watching the video and providing any feed back about this project!






**EDIT**
I apologize for the double greeting at the beginning. Apparently, my camera light comes on AFTER I start recording. The Dragon Lady did not feel well, and asked not to have to run the camera today.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

You know I love the concept of doing this and I've wanted to have something like this myself, but I have no place to store it.

Just curious about one thing on your framing: the top cross braces are mounted on top of the frame so won't they get in the way of the wood/foam facing you'll be applying? Would it be better perhaps to mount it underneath so it's out of the way, or did I miss something? Looking forward to see this come together. If it's anything like your arch and columns it's going to be awesome!

Rich


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

This looks like a great idea and you are well on your way. I agree about not having the same fence as everyone alse, and I have never seen a stone one yet, should be very cool. I am wondering about the top pallet strip also, seems that it will interfere with the foam but can be easilly solved by just adding a couple more at the ends to keep the foam flat and level. I am wondering about the weight after monster mud is added, if it will be a factor at all, but it will be sturdy no doubt. I like the idea of having your LED's and electronics stored and hidden inside the fence. Are you planning on putting any plug sockets and to end in the columns so that they can be plugged in together, for lights and such? Will be cool to see how this all comes out. Like you said, you are a haunter, so I am sure it will be something cool.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I actually had it upside down on the saw horses. The pallet strips are on the bottom, and should sit on the ground. I'm planning to have wiring for all the LEDs I'm using run on the inside, and each end piece will have a cell phone charger (My go to wall wart for LED lights) inside it with enough cord to plug it in. I'm also thinking about installing an electrical outlet inside some of them for fog machines, etc. I thought about putting electrical outlets in each section, but it seems like asking for a little too much from the weather.

I built the end pieces of the frame so that the 8' furring strips sit inside a recess, putting them level with the edges of the end pieces. I will skin the entire outside of this with 1/4" plywood, then using my ginormous pile of scrap foam for stones. I will glue the pieces of foam on with Great Stuff, then spray the entire thing with black drylok, and dry brush monster mud over it to highlight the stones.I also plan to seal all seams with latex or silicone caulk, so no light escapes, and moisture can only come in from beneath.Still working on how to seal the bottom without nailing plywood to it, which will make it difficult to run wiring for LEDs. I'm definitely too big to fit through there, LOL.

Thank you both for your positive comments! If I can be half as happy with this as I am with the columns and arch, that would be great.

**EDIT**
Strangest part about this project? I had not had a single beer when I came up with it!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

well grab yourself a six pack and get busy. I'm waitng to see the finished product. I like the idea because its a good place to put all your electronics and stuff, but like Ghoulish Cop I'd no place to store it


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I still have to figure out where I'm going to store mine.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I watched the video...am I right in guessing that this "fence" is really going to look like a stone wall? So it will match your fantastic stone arch? If so that is going to be freaking fantastic....and if you still need a place to store it......I will store it for you....and if....for some reason...you can't pick it up by Halloween........well....I will make sure it is safe...and I would never, ever consider setting it up at my yard......noooooooo sir........
P.S. I love the idea of little substations within the wall to run foggers, lights, etc....if you pull this off I am so going to be in awe of you Bio.....more than I already am....bird droppings tombstone master.......


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

P5: Yes I want to make it look like an actual 3 dimensional stone wall, and I'm hoping I can paint match close enough that it matches the columns, arch, and entryway. 

I have the room to store it, but I have to clean out the carport and repair some places on the roof. Not much fun, as I have a slight inner ear pressure issue at certain altitudes. But thank you for the kind offer of storage space!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I still have to figure out where I'm going to store mine.


Storage is my biggest problem. My house is built on a slab with no basement. 
I'll pause for moment for everyone to feel sad for me....dumb ditty dumb dumb dumb......I had to build my animated props so they can be dismantled easily.

Otherwise, cool concept Bio. Can't wait to see the final product. Good luck!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I finished skinning the first section of the fence this morning. Now to start sculpting blocks of foam and gluing them on. Video of the skin is forthcoming, but the Dragon Lady told me that after yesterday's crappy video (her words, not mine) she wants to edit it a bit first. I think she just wants to be the first to get to watch it, lol.

I kinda wish I had a cool intro thing like Halloween Hellmouth, but I'm not that sophisticated yet. I can barely operate this forum most days, lol.

Anyway, if she has the video edited when I get up this evening , I'll upload it to youtube, and link it here(did I mention that I love night shift, because I get to work on haunt stuff every morning now? Plus ****head neighbor kid sleeps roughly 40 feet from the front of my shop :jol)

Have a great day, folks!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

The new video is done, and my wife did an intro for me! She said she's going to change the intro just a little bit, but otherwise it'll stay the same.

Here's the video:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It looks great so far Bio! With the requests for feedback and the fact that it's just a work in progress I'm switching this over to general prop discussion for now.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Sounds good to me. Thanks!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

A 180 foot fence!!!??


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> A 180 foot fence!!!??


No, it will actually be in two squares roughly 40 x 40, on either side of the sidewalk.

**EDIT**
On my way to the shop now to start gluing some foam to the outside of the box, and Dragon Lady is going to film it for our vlog.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This sounds very interesting, can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

This is a great idea! Look forward to progress updates!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

We've decided to make the pieces that run across the front approximately 18" tall, with PVC wrought iron stakes in them, so that the kids can see into the yard leading up to Halloween. Our next section that we build will probably be one of those pieces. Also, can anyone tell me a good place to buy plastic finials?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Onewish1 posted this link to a source of plastic finials in her fence thread:

http://www.kingmetals.com/Catalog/ItemContent.aspx?ItemNumber=2913&CatalogId=C39&CatalogDetailId=593


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Roxy!

We are planning to do another vlog today, possibly tonight. We're thinking about starting on one of the smaller pieces, and showing some video footage of how I am building them, since they will actually have to sit on the side of a small rise into the yard, so the bottom will not be quite square.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

You could also try www.nightchillsstudios.com for finials...they have two versions of plastic ones.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

We are working on another video, but for some reason, my wife's computer is trying to make her homicidal. As soon as her machine starts working right, we'll upload the video. Sometime tonight.

**EDIT**
Finally, we actually have the video edited and uploaded. Here you go, Haunt Forum:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, after looking through roughly 10 million (ball park number, probably not that many) tutorials, We decided that we going to attempt something similar to what Stolloween did with his fence, at least as far as finials go. I'm still building the boxes the way I wanted, but the ones nearest the street will be smaller, with a wrought iron section on the top.

Pics will be forthcoming.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Well, after looking through roughly 10 million (ball park number, probably not that many) tutorials, We decided that we going to attempt something similar to what Stolloween did with his fence, at least as far as finials go. I'm still building the boxes the way I wanted, but the ones nearest the street will be smaller, with a wrought iron section on the top.
> 
> Pics will be forthcoming.


Did you see these? I love the "3D" look
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=34715

EDIT: A little more fabrication but a great look and cheap too.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Those actually look very awesome. I might have to attempt something like that.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I thought so too man... they have a certain look that... I can't describe.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

It's very gothic, with a touch of sinister.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

This sounds like something you can knock out in one weekend. No biggie. (Actually I'm completely worn out just ENVISIONING the work involved here.) From what I've seen of your work, you know how to dream big and then make it happen. I focus mainly on the dream big part, then go relax.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

LOL, I dream a lot bigger than most people ever see. I have four or five notebooks full of prop ideas that will probably never get made, as well as multiple unfinished props, or props that I finished and didn't like. I'm also the type of person who sees something and wonders if I can build a replica of it, or an evil version. 

Well, I'm about to start making finials, and at some point tonight, I'm going to make a video of how I make my monster mud.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I made something similar buiding these stone type towers for my fence. Used pretty much the same thing. Used styro to make the stones as well. The one thing that I did differently was that I painted an exterior alkyd (oil based) primer on the outside before I glued the styro on the surface. I built these using what I had around the house, which the frame is made from 2 x 4's. I have to use a hand truck to move them out to the yard cause they are so heavy.

Living in Oregon, it sometimes rains during the month of October and that's why I went with a oil based primer just cause it last. You said that you spray the frames black with drylock which should be okay, if you've done this before that way. I ended up priming the bottoms of my pillars, I also sealed the bottom with plywood just to keep the moisture out of the inside. With you having opened bottoms you may want to spray the same drylock on them as well if you keep them open.

Mine have lasted over 10 years now, and I'm thinking of redoing them for this year. I think its time for a change. From what I've seen so far from the video's these are going to last you a long time as well. Great Job!!! :jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Troll Wizard: I always use exterior latex paint in my monster mud, because it seems to dry with a more stone like texture, plus it is added protection against moisture. I also spray the inside of open bottomed props with exterior paint, just as an added sealant.

Home Depot here has a new exterior paint that is super cheap (roughly $10 a gallon) that I am experimenting with on this set, to see if it is worth the price, or if I should go back to the $15 a gallon stuff I was using. If I can spend $5 more and get better protection from the elements, that's what I will do.

I also spend a lot of extra time filling in holes or gaps with silicone caulk, just to keep from having places rain water can collect and start a rot.

I'm building mine from 1x2 furring strips, and the wrought iron portions will be built from 1x3s and 1/2" PVC, with Stolloween style finials,(or possibly these:http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=34715) and accents. I am building it that way because I am a one man show, andI need it as weight efficient as possible. I don't like the idea of throwing my back out just to set up my Halloween display.

I also have a huge box of fake ivy that came from somewhere (No clue where my wife got it, but there is a lot.) that I will be adding to the wrought iron sections and possibly to the front of the stone portion for a little added realism. I generally don't do moss or other plant life on my stones and such, but I decided that the more realistic I can make it look, the better.

I'm hoping that these will last me many years, as I really don't want to have to build another fence at any time in the future, because this one is a massive undertaking.


----------

